# BBQ USA



## LarryWolfe (May 4, 2005)

Anyone else have BBQ USA by Steven Raichlen?  I picked it up this weekend, it's well worth the $20.  It has over 450 recipes and definitions of all the different types of BBQ styles and methods of cooking.


----------



## Guest (May 4, 2005)

IMHO it is his best book The bible is great but has alot of exotic ingredients


----------



## Kloset BBQR (May 4, 2005)

Larry,  BBQ USA is my favorite Raichlen book.  In addition to the great recipes, I particularly enjoy the BBQ history that is in this book.  Great sidebars and articles on BBQ Joints, restaurants, and pioneers of BBQ.

A perfect blending of the modern and "traditional" methods of BBQ.

Check out Raichlen's show on PBS on Saturday's.  All of this years shows highlight receipes from the BBQ USA book.  Last week he did Oklahoma Style Brisket and also cooked a rotisserie pork shoulder.  I'm sure Susan caught that show, wherever she is.


----------



## LarryWolfe (May 4, 2005)

Sledneck said:
			
		

> IMHO it is his best book The bible is great but has alot of exotic ingredients



It's the only one of his books I have.  Lots of great recipes!


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (May 4, 2005)

Well I guess I have to go a side from the "normal" here. It is a well written book and does contain many good recipes. I think it focuses a little bit too much on the commercial side of barbecue. Hay the guy is a genius when it comes to business. Would you pay 2,351.90 for a single occupancy to attend BBQ-U school at the Greenbriar? I certainly would not. For what? I just can't but help thinking this is a BBQ yuppie school for those who have not a clue of what bbq is or should be.Now lets be honest, If you went there,Would you come home with more knowledge than you have now? Yes you would! You might say " that was a waste of 2500 bucks! " I personally think C.Clark "Smoky" Hale said it best " The best barbecue in the world is cooked in somebody's backyard: not in restaurants - not in contests" (The Great American Barbecue & Grilling Manual) How many times have you gone out to eat and ordered a steak, Come to find out when they serve it to you, You look at it and think hell, I can do better at home. That's the beauty of his books. He can make any one feel like a real barbecue god. I would hope that most of the people that have a clue would not be sucked in by Steven Raichlen. I think of as " If you have a reputation of being a early riser, You can sleep till noon"


----------



## Greg Rempe (May 4, 2005)

I haven't read that book...I would not pay $2500 to go to any class for Que when I can get all the info I need right here!! :!:   All these guys are good at what they do...I would rather take advice from Steve on Que than Bobby Flay!

This thread should not take on a anti-Flay flavor...keep it on the book please!!


----------



## Guest (May 4, 2005)

I am going to paul kirks class in june and its only $200. I think just hanging with a bunch of que heads can be a wealth of info


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (May 4, 2005)

Don't even get me started on Flay. I had the pleasure of meeting Jack McDavid (Jacks Fire House) Know what? He parboils his ribs! Yuck! He does cook with wood. A small consolation to boiled ribs. But he sells a ton of them.


----------



## Guest (May 4, 2005)

I have eaten at his Mesa Grill restaurant in NYC and the food was awesome. I think its his personality that gets most people.


----------



## Greg Rempe (May 4, 2005)

Sledneck said:
			
		

> I am going to paul kirks class in june and its only $200. I think just hanging with a bunch of que heads can be a wealth of info



$200 is fine and I think you will get a lot of knowledge from that kind of class...$2500 is a little much for me :!:


----------



## Guest (May 4, 2005)

For $200 he also supplies all the meat. As far as Raichlens seminar, i wouldnt spend that kind of money but it also at a resort and all the amenities are included


----------



## Kloset BBQR (May 4, 2005)

Hey Pig,

You related to Ludichris by any chance?.  I think most of the people on this board "have a clue" as you put it and still enjoy or can enjoy Raichlen's books. These are not mutually exclusive items.  Don't confuse BBQ University with BBQ USA.  I have enjoyed all of Raichlen's Books and believe that I still have a clue.  There are many Raichlens recipes and perhaps methodologies that I might describe as YuppieQ but I think he is a very creative guy and gives Q'rs some alternatives to the Big 4 (Smoked Ribs, Butts, Brisket, and Chicken).

BBQ USA, I believe is actually a departure from his usual style of BBQ and really strives to go after the traditional regional variations across the USA and has accomplished this better than any single book that I have seen to date.

BBQ University is for rich Baby boomers that don't have a clue about BBQ and want to learn and the Greenbriar hotel is a perfect place for these people to do it in.  Would I spend $5,000 for my wife and I to learn how to make a brisket, I don't think so.  I would rather spend $200 on a Paul Kirk Class and spend the rest on BBQ equipment but I'm not going to criticize those that do (I'm just envious that they can).  These people must think that they are getting a good return because BBQ U is sold out for the next 2 years.  

I've also got Smokey Hales book as well as books from Paul Kirk, John Willingham, the Jamison's, etc.  and have learned something from all of them.  Keep an open mind and experiment a little and I think you'll enjoy Q a lot more.

Ok, I'm climbing off my soapbox now.

Oh yeah and before I forget my manners, Welcome to the Board!


----------



## Guest (May 4, 2005)

Kloset BBQR said:
			
		

> Hey Pig,
> 
> You related to Ludichris by any chance?.  I think most of the people on this board "have a clue" as you put it and still enjoy or can enjoy Raichlen's books. These are not mutually exclusive items.  Don't confuse BBQ University with BBQ USA.  I have enjoyed all of Raichlen's Books and believe that I still have a clue.  There are many Raichlens recipes and perhaps methodologies that I might describe as YuppieQ but I think he is a very creative guy and gives Q'rs some alternatives to the Big 4 (Smoked Ribs, Butts, Brisket, and Chicken).
> 
> ...



Well said


----------



## LarryWolfe (May 4, 2005)

> BBQ USA, I believe is actually a departure from his usual style of BBQ and really strives to go after the traditional regional variations across the USA and has accomplished this better than any single book that I have seen to date.



That is the exact reason I purchased the book!!  Thank you Kloset


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (May 4, 2005)

I never intended to say you don't have a clue. If your content to read a book in the easy chair than acutely doing barbecue, I have no problem with that. I was just giving my opinion.I respect your opinion. You kind of jumped me there. Please respect my opinion.I have a pretty thick skin, So I apologize if I insulted you in any way. I thought that's what this board was all about. Sharing opinions and sharing thoughts.


----------



## Kloset BBQR (May 4, 2005)

> If your content to read a book in the easy chair than acutely doing barbecue, I have no problem with that



Seems to me that your posts are all about making judgments about people
rather than sharing opinions.


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (May 4, 2005)

Thank you for that insight. I'll try to be a bit more subjective.


----------



## Rob D. (May 4, 2005)

I have BBQ Bible and I think It's an excellent book.  Good insights about what people from all over the world are doing for q'ing and grillng.  That matambre recipe is really good (although I've modified it a little - the big tip for that would be to tie the thing up).

I'll have to check out the BBQ USA one.  Although I probably have too many q/grill books, I like the idea of one that has strong regional recipes behind it....

Rob


----------



## Guest (May 4, 2005)

I don't have BBQ USA, but I have "How to Grill" and "Barbecue Bible! Sauces, Rubs and Marinades".  They're pretty good too.


----------



## Rob D. (May 4, 2005)

Niagara River Smoker said:
			
		

> I don't have BBQ USA, but I have "How to Grill" and "Barbecue Bible! Sauces, Rubs and Marinades".  They're pretty good too.


 
Kirk's book rocks the house!  His BBQ book is pretty good too...

Rob

Oops, I thought you meant Kirk's book   #-o


----------



## Woodman1 (May 4, 2005)

Kloset BBQR said:
			
		

> Hey Pig,
> 
> You related to Ludichris by any chance?.  I think most of the people on this board "have a clue" as you put it and still enjoy or can enjoy Raichlen's books. These are not mutually exclusive items.  Don't confuse BBQ University with BBQ USA.  I have enjoyed all of Raichlen's Books and believe that I still have a clue.  There are many Raichlens recipes and perhaps methodologies that I might describe as YuppieQ but I think he is a very creative guy and gives Q'rs some alternatives to the Big 4 (Smoked Ribs, Butts, Brisket, and Chicken).
> 
> ...



You are just offended because you _are_ a yuppie. Or, well an O-uppie!


----------



## Woodman1 (May 4, 2005)

Greg Rempe said:
			
		

> Sledneck said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That reminds me, you'll get your invoice sometime this week!


----------



## Nick Prochilo (May 4, 2005)

Sledneck said:
			
		

> I am going to paul kirks class in june and its only $200. I think just hanging with a bunch of que heads can be a wealth of info



Where is the class being given?


----------



## Jack W. (May 4, 2005)

Books are a great tool, I use many of them as a guide to my culinary adventures. I've got a couple of Rachlin's books.  I think his grilling stuff is more true than his BBQ.  My first buy was Smoke and Spice.  I recomend it as the beginners book.  Schlessinger, Willingham, Prudhomme, Jamieson, Kirk, Wilson,The BBQ List FAQ, and many many more, (I collect them) round out the shelves.  Nothing that I have bought or aquired through information systems has served me better than my own notes to all of the cooks I have done.  The information is priceless.  When I'm gone someone will offer quite a penny to my kids for a copy... I garontee  :^o 

Good Q!

Jack


----------



## Guest (May 4, 2005)

Nick Prochilo said:
			
		

> Sledneck said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



June 11 in Arlington VA


----------



## ScottyDaQ (May 4, 2005)

Kloset BBQR said:
			
		

> ...
> 
> Check out Raichlen's show on PBS on Saturday's.  All of this years shows highlight receipes from the BBQ USA book.  Last week he did Oklahoma Style Brisket and also cooked a rotisserie pork shoulder.  I'm sure Susan caught that show, wherever she is.



Not on up here.:-( 
We have this show though... http://www.barbecueamerica.com/index.cfm
On Mondays at 12:30.
I just spotted it last week, and set the DVR.


----------



## Finney (May 4, 2005)

Larry, I don't have that one. I do have How to Grill, and I think it is a great book.  I not a Steve fan either but that book made me want to buy others from him.  I like him a lot better in a book than on TV.


----------



## Guest (May 4, 2005)

Rob D. said:
			
		

> [quote="Niagara River Smoker":3cfy1wo7]I don't have BBQ USA, but I have "How to Grill" and "Barbecue Bible! Sauces, Rubs and Marinades".  They're pretty good too.


 
Kirk's book rocks the house!  His BBQ book is pretty good too...

Rob

Oops, I thought you meant Kirk's book   #-o[/quote:3cfy1wo7]
Got that one, too!  :grin:


----------



## Woodman1 (May 4, 2005)

Chris Finney said:
			
		

> Larry, I don't have that one. I do have How to Grill, and I think it is a great book.  I not a Steve fan either but that book made me want to buy others from him.  I like him a lot better in a book than on TV.



Somebody gave me The BBQ Bible. I was not enthralled. Actually, very little about BBQ. Seemed to be mostly grilling.


----------



## Finney (May 4, 2005)

Woodman said:
			
		

> Chris Finney said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Send it to me Woodie.  I like free books.  :!:


----------



## DaleP (May 7, 2005)

I have BBQ USA and like it. It beats the crap out of the old BBQ USSR. Only has 3 recipes in it. Potato, cabbage and boot. :^o


----------



## Captain Morgan (May 7, 2005)

DaleP said:
			
		

> I have BBQ USA and like it. It beats the crap out of the old BBQ USSR. Only has 3 recipes in it. Potato, cabbage and boot. :^o




 :lmao:  :lmao:  :lmao:  :lmao:  :lmao:  :lmao:  :lmao:  :lmao:


----------

